
Linode under DDoS - gingerlime
http://status.linode.com/
======
gingerlime
3 data centres are reported to have degraded performance + impact on DNS,
Linode manager and API.

------
WordSkill
My London linode has been down for almost 4hrs now.

There was a problem ten days ago too.

------
tome
Second DDoS within two days.

